# Ibra: addio allo United. Andrà a Los Angeles.



## admin (4 Aprile 2017)

Notizia clamorosa riportata da Fox Sports. Zlatan Ibrahimovic, al termine della stagione, lascerà il Manchester United per accasarsi a Los Angeles, sponda Galaxy. Ancora non si conoscono le cifre, ma Ibrahimovic percepirà lo stipendio più alto di tutta la MLS.


----------



## Jaqen (4 Aprile 2017)

Peccato. Un annetto lo avrei voluto da noi


----------



## Igniorante (4 Aprile 2017)

Almeno ci ha dato la consolazione di non essere stati gli unici con cui non ha vinto il campionato


----------



## Jino (4 Aprile 2017)

Fa benissimo a provare questa esperienza...


----------



## Chrissonero (4 Aprile 2017)

Notizia difficile di credere, forse nel 2018.


----------



## Dumbaghi (4 Aprile 2017)

Raiola vuole portare Lukaku allo United


----------



## Chrissonero (4 Aprile 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Raiola vuole portare Lukaku allo United



Ma in Liverpool tutti dicono che Lukaku torna al Chelsea..


----------



## Dumbaghi (4 Aprile 2017)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Ma in Liverpool tutti dicono che Lukaku torna al Chelsea..



Ah sì? Niente Morata?

Sta a vedere che Conte va via davvero, saluta Andonio!


----------



## Chrissonero (4 Aprile 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Ah sì? Niente Morata?
> 
> Sta a vedere che Conte va via davvero, saluta Andonio!



Forse Antonio per giocare la prossima champions vuole entrambi.. Lukaku e Morata per Diego Costa e Batshuayi.


----------



## Dumbaghi (4 Aprile 2017)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Forse Antonio per giocare la prossima champions vuole entrambi.. Lukaku e Morata per Diego Costa e Batshuayi.



Non sono convinto, boh vediamo


----------



## Roten1896 (4 Aprile 2017)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Almeno ci ha dato la consolazione di non essere stati gli unici con cui non ha vinto il campionato



In realtà con la Juventus ne ha vinti Zero ma si sa a volte pur di dare addosso a noi stessi diventiamo amici dei gobbi


----------



## Igniorante (4 Aprile 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> In realtà con la Juventus ne ha vinti Zero ma si sa a volte pur di dare addosso a noi stessi diventiamo amici dei gobbi



Per me la Rube li avrebbe comunque vinti, poi la condanna e conseguente revoca sono state giuste, ma questo è un altro discorso.


----------



## Roten1896 (4 Aprile 2017)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Per me la Rube li avrebbe comunque vinti, poi la condanna e conseguente revoca sono state giuste, ma questo è un altro discorso.



il condizionale non esiste 
se ruba non li ha vinti, non è che se io vengo pescato a rubare un vaso in casa di un altro posso dire "va beh comunque era un vaso che potevo permettermi di comprare" e allora quel vaso conta come mio


----------



## Igniorante (4 Aprile 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> il condizionale non esiste
> se ruba non li ha vinti, non è che se io vengo pescato a rubare un vaso in casa di un altro posso dire "va beh comunque era un vaso che potevo permettermi di comprare" e allora quel vaso conta come mio



Giusto. 
Come logica non fa una piega.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (4 Aprile 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> In realtà con la Juventus ne ha vinti Zero ma si sa a volte pur di dare addosso a noi stessi diventiamo amici dei gobbi



Sì, ma quei campionati sono stati cancellati, quindi per le statistiche non si contano, è come se non fossero mai esistiti. Comunque grazie a Mou frigno non saremo più i soli


----------



## Heaven (5 Aprile 2017)

Quindi in estate niente tormentone Zlatan-Milan?


----------



## Milanforever26 (5 Aprile 2017)

Sono contento perché alla fine, anche se ha timbrato le due coppette dell'anno, la verità rimane che ha fatto un buco nell'acqua anche se si era presentato come se con lui avrebbero spazzato via il mondo..in molti l'avevamo detto che in Inghilterra avrebbe dominato meno fisicamente e sarebbe emerso qualche suo limite (legato all'età) che in contesti dove fisicamente era dominante si mascheravano..
Sia chiaro che è sempre un *fenomeno* ma in Ligue 1 vinceva da solo, in premier non ha dato nessun impulso extra allo UTD..

Fa bene ad andare negli USA, potrebbe ancora dire la sua da leader assoluto in italia o in spagna dove fisicamente sarebbe ancora dominante, ma in Premier o in Champions no..

Purtroppo non ha capito che il calcio è diverso da paese a paese, se voleva la Premier doveva sceglierla 5-6 anni fa (quando andò al PSG)


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Aprile 2017)

Dopo le dichiarazioni di oggi nelle quali ha definito se stesso un leone mentre i compagni dei gattini e che non intende sprecare tempo.....
Che dite, un pensierino lo si potrebbe fare : biennale per vincere da subito in attesa della ricostruzione totale.
Zlatan non fa squadra ma ti sistema la squadra.


----------



## Milanforever26 (5 Aprile 2017)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Dopo le dichiarazioni di oggi nelle quali ha definito se stesso un leone mentre i compagni dei gattini e che non intende sprecare tempo.....
> Che dite, un pensierino lo si potrebbe fare : biennale per vincere da subito in attesa della ricostruzione totale.
> Zlatan non fa squadra ma ti sistema la squadra.



Vi prego basta..pietà!!! sono 5 anni che leggo di far tornare Ibra...non ne posso più...

Lui e il panzaro ci hanno perculato per anni..vada a sboroneggiare altrove...

PS: fenomeno, ma voglio guardare avanti basta minestre riscaldate e pensionati d'oro..e poi meno raiola gira a milanello meglio è...già tocca sopportarlo per Jack e Gigio


----------



## Ruuddil23 (5 Aprile 2017)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Dopo le dichiarazioni di oggi nelle quali ha definito se stesso un leone mentre i compagni dei gattini e che non intende sprecare tempo.....
> *Che dite, un pensierino lo si potrebbe fare : biennale per vincere da subito in attesa della ricostruzione totale.*
> Zlatan non fa squadra ma ti sistema la squadra.



Io sinceramente lo farei, ma con quali soldi? Con quale società?


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Aprile 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Vi prego basta..pietà!!! sono 5 anni che leggo di far tornare Ibra...non ne posso più...
> 
> Lui e il panzaro ci hanno perculato per anni..vada a sboroneggiare altrove...
> 
> PS: fenomeno, ma voglio guardare avanti basta minestre riscaldate e pensionati d'oro..e poi meno raiola gira a milanello meglio è...già tocca sopportarlo per Jack e Gigio



Guarda , sarò sincero : a me ibra non fa impazzire. Credo che in una squadra che giochi da squadra lo svedese c'entri poco perchè col suo modo anarchico di interpretare ruolo e gioco finisce per condizionare e capitalizzare il gioco.
Si diventa quasi dipendenti e prigionieri del suo potere ma è un potere che ammalia perchè ti fa vincere.
Una squadra costruita attorno a ibra pur se mediocre diviene vincente ma le sorti dipendono quasi esclusivamente dalle condizioni del giocatore in questione.
Questo milan , in attesa di divenire squadra, io dico che con ibra e altri due rinforzi giocherebbe per lo scudetto.
Va da se che la rinascita nostra non possa e non debba passare dallo svedese, stavo solo indicando una scorciatoia verso il successo perchè se è vero che il milan debba esser ricostruito è anche vero che a nessuno piace aspettare anni prima di vincere. 
Ibra è potere, è dominio. E' doping per compagni e ambiente.


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Aprile 2017)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Io sinceramente lo farei, ma con quali soldi? Con quale società?



mmmm Ruuddil ti hanno mai insegnato che quando un bambino sogna bisogna assecondarlo??
Per guardare in faccia la realtà c'è sempre tempo, ci pensa la vita a distruggere i sogni. aahahhaha
Scherzi a parte, non lo so. Ma mi piacerebbe avere ibra dalla nostra parte nella lotta al potere bianconero.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (5 Aprile 2017)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> mmmm Ruuddil ti hanno mai insegnato che quando un bambino sogna bisogna assecondarlo??
> Per guardare in faccia la realtà c'è sempre tempo, ci pensa la vita a distruggere i sogni. aahahhaha
> Scherzi a parte, non lo so. Ma mi piacerebbe avere ibra dalla nostra parte nella lotta al potere bianconero.



Ci hanno pensato il nano e il condor a distruggere i nostri sogni  Vediamo che succede, di sicuro Ibra dello United è già stufo, non credo rimarrà nemmeno se vincono l'EL.


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Aprile 2017)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Ci hanno pensato il nano e il condor a distruggere i nostri sogni  Vediamo che succede, di sicuro Ibra dello United è già stufo, non credo rimarrà nemmeno se vincono l'EL.



Ecco, per uno che vive di 'motivazioni' tornare dove ha già vinto è la testimonianza che mou ha finito di 'dare' ed è passato alla fase 'vita di rendita', raccogliendo quanto seminato nel passato.
Se dovesse finire all'inter già lo immagino in sala stampa a ricordare che il triplete lo ha fatto solo lui, un pò come ha fatto al chelsea nell'esperienza 2.0.

Mou ha dato tutto a mio parere, gli resta solo una tappa, quella conclusiva : guidare il portogallo.

scusa, risposto nel post sbagliato.


----------



## Casnop (6 Aprile 2017)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ecco, per uno che vive di 'motivazioni' tornare dove ha già vinto è la testimonianza che mou ha finito di 'dare' ed è passato alla fase 'vita di rendita', raccogliendo quanto seminato nel passato.
> Se dovesse finire all'inter già lo immagino in sala stampa a ricordare che il triplete lo ha fatto solo lui, un pò come ha fatto al chelsea nell'esperienza 2.0.
> 
> Mou ha dato tutto a mio parere, gli resta solo una tappa, quella conclusiva : guidare il portogallo.
> ...


Il nostro caro, vecchio Mou ha più vita professionale dietro di quanta ne abbia davanti. L'impressione è che con la esperienza allo United scenda dal livello dei top allenatori a quello degli ex grandi allenatori. Ha sbeffeggiato per anni lo stile paludato del perdente Wenger, ora all'Old Trafford ne ripercorre i sentieri di un rispettabile notabilato da prepensionamento. Tanto, c'è sempre qualcuno che paga.


----------

